
EBay Sues Amazon, Alleging Sellers Were Illegally Poached - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ebay-sues-amazon-alleging-sellers-were-illegally-poached-1539808066
======
towndrunk
I think ebay has other concerns to worry about. I recently tried auctioning a
iPhone and the process was nothing but spam. The second the item was listed I
was getting spam messages left and right. Then when the auction was over it
more spam. "I won your auction. Send the phone here" crap.

------
arkades
In what version of a free market would it be illegal to poach a competitor’s
customers?

